

Almost killing someone with a drone - ux-app
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/13/7205741/i-almost-killed-someone-with-a-drone

======
weddpros
The author could have experienced the same by flying a kite or throwing a
boomerang, but what's amazing (to me) is asking for political action to
protect you and others against ones own misjudgment... There's a severe
regulation in place in France, but it doesn't stop amateurs from flying drones
in crowded areas, with no accident to report anyway (during the same time,
thousands are killed on the road).

I remember one day, I dropped a yo-yo from my balcony, from the 17th floor.
Yes, I could have killed someone. Should Yo-yo be regulated? It seems so
absurd, I could almost doubt the author's honesty and wonder if it's just
lobbying in disguise.

------
voltagex_
Panic is not the answer here. Training and regulation is.

